# Two kids missing from Jupiter Beach



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

This is pretty sad, I pray they find them ok. Not something I would allow my 14 year olds to do unsupervised, too many things can happen, that trek towards the Bahamas can get nasty quick. 

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/n...continues-search-for-missing-teens-nea/nm6b3/


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Horrible for sure wish them a safe return. Also I read that they were not going to the Bahamas that that was a error in the reporting and that they were just fishing I could be wrong tho


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just saw they found the boat capsized and the boys were not with it....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> Just saw they found the boat capsized and the boys were not with it....



Just saw that as well. That's pretty much the opposite of what you want to find.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

If they weren't headed to the Bahamas, then that was an extremy poorly written misleading article.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I am not letting two fourteen year olds take a boat out in the ocean at all, not going to happen. Yes I understand the family says they grew up around the water and fishing all their lives, but MUCH better captains have lost their lives in the Atlantic. Bad decisions IMHO.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

CCC said:


> I am not letting two fourteen year olds take a boat out in the ocean at all, not going to happen. Yes I understand the family says they grew up around the water and fishing all their lives, but MUCH better captains have lost their lives in the Atlantic. Bad decisions IMHO.


Me and my brother both grew up taking boats out at a very young age and my parents and grandparents had the same outlook on us as I am sure these parents did on them. We just had to stay in cell range or vhf range. But I guess we were lucky nothing ever happened to us


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no problem with two 14 yr olds taking a boat out fishing. Even in the Atlantic. There would be as pretty strict barrier that would be in site of land though.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If you would not let a 14 year old drive to the next state, why would you let two 14 year old kids weighing 90lbs soaking wet go out in the Atlantic ????? This could have been avoided.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree gator, in sight of an adult maybe. Just to get $110.00 worth of fuel and head out into the Atlantic ???????? Poor parenting.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

They found their boat, capsized, no sign of the young men.
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ng-florida-coast-offer-100-000-reward-n398606


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

In all these incidents the one thing that seems never mentioned is whether they had an EPIRB or PLB on board.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Getting a new reel is more important to most people.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

single engine / kids / atlantic


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just pondering buying a SPOT3.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> I agree gator, in sight of an adult maybe. Just to get $110.00 worth of fuel and head out into the Atlantic ???????? Poor parenting.



Little harsh there, I'd say. You know as well as I do that this wasn't the first time these kids and this boat went into the Atlantic. They tried to stretch it, sure, and I wouldn't allow it either. Trying to place blame at this point is pretty presumptive though. 

At 14, there's a lot of kids who have more boating experience than some people on this forum who venture into the Gulf.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

5'-9" and 190 lbs and many times I have hit a wave wrong and the only thing that kept me in the boat was my strength. You can try and rationalize it all you want, those kids at 14 and weighing less than 100lbs should not have been out there without an adult.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Bill Me said:


> Getting a new reel is more important to most people.


And, this is saddening to know this is more likely truer than not. I personally would rather tread water for 2+ hours as I await rescue after engaging my emergency position indicating radio beach; versus possibly never being found to end up as another yearly statistic. With that said, we all have to make our own personal choices for ourselves; and those we are responsible for (i.e. minors, etc.)

Yet, with what EPIRB's cost today which isn't much, or even a PLB (which what these boys purchased in fuel would have payed for almost half the cost of a PLB); it makes no sense not having at least one of the two choices when venturing outside protected waters (though being in protected waters doesn't diminish their value).


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We don't know if they had an EPIRB or not.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a good thing the family don't read these threads with all the worthless speculation. 

Prayers to the family and friends.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

CCC said:


> 5'-9" and 190 lbs and many times I have hit a wave wrong and the only thing that kept me in the boat was my strength. You can try and rationalize it all you want, those kids at 14 and weighing less than 100lbs should not have been out there without an adult.


I can remember a time that at the age of 13 give or take a year we hit a wave and I was the only one standing and had to jump over the leaning post to grab the wheel so the next wave didn't flip us and I couldn't have weighted more then 80 soaking wet


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

jspooney said:


> We don't know if they had an EPIRB or not.


That's what I was making note of several posts up; that it is never mentioned in any news reports whether the vessel and souls aboard in distress had either.

Over the past 8 years, just in our area alone; many have lost their lives on the water in non-alcohol related incidents, but never is it mentioned whether an EPIRB or PLB was in the people who have become lost to the sea's possession.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Worthless speculation ???? The family admits they knew the kids were POSSIBLY headed towards the Bahamas. The boat has been found capsized with no one on board. There IS NO speculation in those facts. A simple NO I do not feel comfortable with you going out by yourself and there is no story, the boys are sitting at the dinner table tonight deciding what video game to play. THOSE ARE THE FACTS !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> Worthless speculation ???? The family admits they knew the kids were POSSIBLY headed towards the Bahamas. The boat has been found capsized with no one on board. There IS NO speculation in those facts. A simple NO I do not feel comfortable with you going out by yourself and there is no story, the boys are sitting at the dinner table tonight deciding what video game to play. THOSE ARE THE FACTS !



It really does not matter how hard you hit the caps key, it's not your decision to make and it's not yours to live with. You don't even know if the parents knew the kids where going to the Bahamas. For all anybody knows, mom and dad thought it was a simple trip to the front beach and they told the guy at the fuel pump they planned to head east. 

I'm sure the parents will feel better and take great consolation knowing you don't condone of their actions - I on the other hand don't give much of shit about it. 

If my daughter proves herself capable of handling a boat and has a good head on her shoulders, I'll hand her some money for bait and tell her to be home before the sun goes down.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

A quote from the coast guard looking for them:

"From my understanding, the boys are avid fisherman. They've been fishing their whole entire lives," Coast Guard Petty Officer Mark Barney said. "But at the same time, they're still 14 years old."

At 14 how many years of that is experience boating ? 3-4 ?????????


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Joe if you watch the news you would have seen the two mothers sitting side by side saying they thought their boys were headed towards the Bahamas. Now is that a mile offshore or 40, but if the parents knew they were going offshore they should have said NO.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

On second thought you are right, next time I pass a child locked in a car in the sweltering heat I will say "Who am I to judge the way parents raise their kids"


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> Joe if you watch the news you would have seen the two mothers sitting side by side saying they thought their boys were headed towards the Bahamas. Now is that a mile offshore or 40, but if the parents knew they were going offshore they should have said NO.



Sorry, had shit to do other than watch TV. That does change things but it's their call not yours. Judge on if that's what you get down with.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I am not judging, in fact if the parents are brought up on charges of neglect and I was on the jury not sure how I would decide. Simply saying it SUCKS that these boys might not be coming home because no one said "It might not be safe".


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Towards the Bahamas could also just be used as a direction not actually saying they were going to the bahamas. When people ask me what way I cobia fish I don't always say east or west I may say towards destin doesn't actually mean I went all the way there just something to think about


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Noted Cody, as has been stated no one is saying they were WOT headed to the Bahamas, the facts are two from what the pictures show very small framed 14 year old kids heading out into the Atlantic, that much we know.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> Joe if you watch the news you would have seen the two mothers sitting side by side saying they thought their boys were headed towards the Bahamas. Now is that a mile offshore or 40, but if the parents knew they were going offshore they should have said NO.


Kids go offshore every day in Florida and have since the invention of the outboard motor. Toward the Bahamas and to the Bahamas are two different things. 

My view - which matters just as much as yours (not at all) - is that it's a normal thing and I'd be all for it if I thought my kid was up to it. I'd also burn the earth down with my regret and guilt if something happened to her but I can't live my life in a bubble (I set stuff on fire and try to stop mountains from burning so ...) and I don't expect my kid to live in one either. 

On one hand we all talk about how soft today's generation is - and they are - but then we turn around and judge the parents who give their kids the freedoms to go out and make bad decisions (which ways make the best stories if you survive).


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

So should those 14 year olds have been allowed to take out a 40' Donzi with quad 350 hp's ???????? Some may say a single 150 HP on a 19' bay boat is ok, others may say a world cat with twin 200 hp's is ok. Where do you draw the line ? Here is a story that comes to mind. Her parents thought "She was up to" a full auto Uzi

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/28/u...ructor-killed-by-girl-9-in-accident.html?_r=0


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Again with the apples and oranges. A full auto Uzi alone is a terrible idea. With a trained professional, that's a little different. 

Also,every kid has capabilities as well as limits. You as the parent judge how well equipped your kid is for what. And then you live with the consequences.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok bud I will leave it at this. My 150 hp on my 19' bay is NASTY fast !!!!! If you can look at those kids holding a cobia that is as big as them and say, "Hey take the boat out have fun" then partner you keep on keeping on and you live with that decision. Peace to you my friend.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

First...one of the parents in the first article out was quoted as telling the boys that they better NOT go to the Bahamas...sounds like they were overheard talking about going.

Second, one of my jobs in the Army was running boats, from Mike 8s to LCUs to patrol boats. I have run a 48' patrol boat in the Atlantic and have a picture somewhere, taken from an LCU we were escorting, where all that can be seen is my mast, radio antennas and flag....under a wave that passed over the top of us. We went over one and under one...for several hours. 20 minutes before the shot the seas were flat and the wind calm. When they took the shot, the winds were 35 gusting to 45 and the seas about 12 feet,. 

The Bermuda triangle exists but there is nothing supernatural. 2 strong currents, an underwater canyon that rises rapidly and causes upwellings, and strong violent storms that come out of no where. You all can talk about how "experienced" 2 14 year old kids were, but having been a 500 ton, any ocean with radar and electronic navigation tickets, I'd say you don't know the ocean near as well as you think, and you expected 2 inexperienced kids to be able to make decisions that grown experienced mariners fail at.

Now...for those who say they don't want to stifle their kids...would you throw them out on I-95 in rush hour in a corvette because they might get their feelings butthurt if you told them no...newsflash...your job as a parent is to sometimes hurt their feelings by telling them no. I know...I am a parent, and my job is to nurture, teach and PROTECT my child until she is an adult.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell when I was in high school we ran boats all the time. I grew up with up with some friends that ran a 36 Contender before they had a drivers license. You can't group all teenagers together. We all had more experience running a boat before we could legally buy a can of Copenhagen than most grown men on this forum did.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Pretty high horse to fall off of.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Hell when I was in high school we ran boats all the time. I grew up with up with some friends that ran a 36 Contender before they had a drivers license. You can't group all teenagers together. We all had more experience running a boat before we could legally buy a can of Copenhagen than most grown men on this forum did.


Yep, and I hung out the side of a Mazda B-210 in 1982 on 3 mile bridge throwing Saltwater Taffy at my buddies in the car in front of us, then fell out at 50 mph almost killing me ! That doesn't mean I will ok my children doing it. I am the adult and "Supposed" to be wiser. But good try Split. Two wrongs make a right after all.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like we were a lot more mature than you was. Like I said you can't group everyone together. Nice try though.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Split...was that in the Gulf or in the Atlantic?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Sounds like we were a lot more mature than you was. Like I said you can't group everyone together. Nice try though.


"than you were" bud :thumbsup:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Split, was that in the Gulf or the Atlantic?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The step-father was quoted as saying the boys were not allowed in the Atlantic.
Sounds to me like the boys did something they weren't suppose to and it turned out bad.
Whatever the case may be, I sure hope they find those boys ok.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good thing no one on the forum will ever make a wrong decision with their kids, nor will their kids ever do something they aren't supposed to. Good to know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmmm, what I read in the article is that the boys were *not allowed* to go out in the ocean, and that it was revealed in a social media post that they were planning on this *without the parents knowledge* until they turned up missing. 
And as it turns out, the boys *were not* competent enough to do such a thing, regardless of what their experience was reputed to be and the boat was apparently not big enough to survive an ocean squall (or whatever capsized them). 
I will give the parents the benefit of the doubt that they did not condone any attempt by the boys to go to the Bahamas. That being said, if I had a dollar for every time "responsible" Middle School kids went off the rails and did something stupid I would retire in Jupiter next to Joe Namath myself!  I'm still praying for a miracle!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> Yep, and I hung out the side of a Mazda B-210 in 1982 on 3 mile bridge throwing Saltwater Taffy at my buddies in the car in front of us, then fell out at 50 mph ...


That explains a few things.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> That explains a few things.


And I have learned an incredible amount about you my friend. lmao


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Every day is an opportunity to learn something new. I've not learned much I didn't already suspect about you, friend.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me ask you this - before this thread gets locked or deleted or whatever - was your experience on 3MB a result of 'bad parenting' as you say this boating accident is?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

http://wfla.com/2015/07/26/capsized-boat-found-in-search-for-boys-missing-off-florida-coast/

Before you judge, read


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that answers that question. The boys were not allowed in the ocean but yet, boys will be boys. 
Kids do dumb shit. 
People judge and the sun will come up tomorrow.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Two 14 year old boys are missing. The overturned boat was found. That's pretty much all we need to talk about. Everything else on this thread is futile and unproductive.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I have always been taught to stay with the boat if its still floating. Easier to spot a capsized hull than a person in the water. 
The distance to shore can be deceiving, as well as peoples perceived swimming ability. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Two 14 year old boys are missing. The overturned boat was found. That's pretty much all we need to talk about. Everything else on this thread is futile and unproductive.


The world might end but I agree with Jeff. Thoughts and prayers the kids are found safe and the parents have strength and peace in the end.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I pray for them. Tragic however they ended-up not staying with the boat.
Let them be in PFDs or holding onto a cooler and be found at first light.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> The world might end but I agree with Jeff. Thoughts and prayers the kids are found safe and the parents have strength and peace in the end.


Holy crap! I'm moving up in the world. LOL.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt. Mako said:


> I pray for them. Tragic however they ended-up not staying with the boat.
> Let them be in PFDs or holding onto a cooler and be found at first light.


That was my thought exactly. The article said there was one life jacket
found on the boat. Surely a 19' boat had more than one life jacket. Hopefully those boys are wearing them, floating around out there holding onto each other and will soon be found.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

These are the children of my wives good friends. We all shake our head over the Bahamas part but they are good parents and love their boys a lot. Its really sad. They are the family that built Abacoa in North Palm and live on the water. These boys were on their boat fishing about as much as many of your boys are on their 4 wheelers. Just pray for the safe return of them to their families


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Sometimes events are not as easy as they seem. My best friend lost his life in 1994 when the boat he and his cousin were fishing was hit by a rogue wave. He never had a chance to stay with the boat as he was killed during impact. His cousin (barely) survived to tell the story. 
We all love to fish and take a chance each and everytime we leave home. Hope these children are located alive........or dead......for the sake of their families.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Instead of bickering about this and that. Lets discuss what may have happened. So they were headed to the Bahama, Hit a wave wrong and the boat capsized? or did they have engine problems and started taking on water? Did they get knocked unconscious? If they were able to get back to the boat, Did they try to hang on or did the currents separate them so far they couldn't catch the boat. Did they see lights and say "hey maybe we could swim for it". I was 14 once and I remember thinking if anything happened I could swim in. I however have changed that hypothesis years and years ago. 

Was the motor still in gear, Was the boat anchored, What was the throttle set at if in gear, Did the parents know how many life jackets were originally on board?

Just a sad sad situation...

Remember when those two guys capsized in the bay and only one survived?


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

News report I just read said they may have in their possession from the boat the following: engine cowl, 2-3 pfds, Yeti cooler. Praying they are attached to some or all of the above. With the drift speed of the Stream and how quickly the boat which was capsized was spotted 67 miles off Ponce Inlet Sunday; they are well past Jacksonville and further offshore now. God hold them tightly!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The engine cowling ? I wouldn't think they would taken the time to take that off. Would an engine cowling provide any floatation ?
But, the fact that there are some life jackets and a cooler missing does give hope.
I hope some people with planes will be motivated by that $100K reward and join the search. It would be great for them to find these kids alive.

And on a side note. I was watching CNN this morning hoping to get an update on the kids. They did two segments on the death of Christina Bobbi Brown and talked forever about Caitlyn Jenner's new reality show. Even had some "experts" in to comment on it. Never did hear any update on these kids.
TV news has gone to crap.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

So they were either working on the engine or the cowling probably just fell off when it filled with water,


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Video of USCG Swimmer searching missing teens capsized boat


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hmm*

By the looks of the vessel. It would be very difficult hanging onto the vessel for any length of time.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

chad403 said:


> So they were either working on the engine or the cowling probably just fell off when it filled with water,


That would be my guess. 
Something went wrong with the engine, they took the cowling off trying to fix it and got turned sideways to the waves. A big one hit and flipped them.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Something strikes me as fishey here. Foul play or possibly planned. Kids do some dumb things to get away. Hope they are found alive and safe. Wonder what the weather was on the day they disappeared.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

sealark said:


> Something strikes me as fishey here. Foul play or possibly planned. Kids do some dumb things to get away. Hope they are found alive and safe. Wonder what the weather was on the day they disappeared.


People said early afternoon storms from like 12-2, then really nice after that. They bought gas at 1:30 so they should of missed it really.

As to the overturned boat, it really should not be talked about enough that you should tie yourself to the boat, to the motor, or whatever. Similar thing happened to that pro ball player out of tampa and they found the 1 guy alive that was able to hold onto the motors and 2 or 3 more guys died that couldn't. Everyone has rope on board, tie yourself to the boat!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be best for sure (unless the boat goes down) but I'm guessing they didn't have time to do that.
I was just looking for an update on the internet and it said that the Coast Guard has requested that no civilians join in the search because they would get in the way. Huh ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I reckon Joe Namath is the grandpa of one of the kids??? He was just on the news with the moms....??? Sad situation fer sure no matter what your stance on if it was right/wrong to let 2 kids go fishing.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> I reckon Joe Namath is the grandpa of one of the kids??? He was just on the news with the moms....??? Sad situation fer sure no matter what your stance on if it was right/wrong to let 2 kids go fishing.


He is one of the boys neighbor and was said to have known them both for a good while


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I have certainly done some questionable stuff in a boat when I was a teen and I bet a whole lot of other folks have as well. Sincerely hope these young men are found ok and the family can sort all the details out later. Nothing else matters at this point.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Boys missing*

Praying that these boys are found


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sad story all around, hope we're all prepared for this type of situation. I take kids and family out a lot and I don't want them in the water, period! Spend the money on every safety gear you can afford before you buy that shiny toy, your life may depend on it! 

IF you don't know what I'm talking about, search this forum for safety gear for ideas, I did and I hope and pray I'll never have to use it. Money well spent and I sleep comfortable at night.
God help them please!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My dad drove a school bus at age 16 for W.A. berry high school in birmingham. Not that it has anything to do with it other than he was 2 years older than these kids and was driving for the school system with a full school bus. 
Times are different I understand that


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have a problem with them going fishing. When i was that age and younger I hunted by myself all day long with a twelve gauge shotgun. I know times are different but maybe that's what wrong these days. Too much cradling and ipad.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

At 14, I stayed at our lake home for several days at a time by myself. I had a junky brown boat with a pull start johnson 25 on the back. I would fish all day, and sometimes all night by myself during the summer. 
Logan Martin lake. 

Now I've just upgraded boats and drive 2 hours out in the gulf. Not by myself to often, but I have done it alone a few trips.

I'm still alive 23 years later. Not sure how, but I am.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Sad situation all around. I've been on the water in a jon boat since I was probably 11 or 12 with my brother but mainly stayed in the bayou. I bought a real boat when I was 14 or 15. Things can go bad fast and especially in the jon boat I've had some close calls. Very bad decision to plan to go that far offshore in that small of a single engine boat. 

I primarily go kayaking and my parents still are nervous about me heading out. I always leave a float plan and have all safety gear on my kayak even when just running out shark baits.

Kids do stupid stuff all the time and I'm sure with me being as young as I am I will still make some bad decisions but when it comes to being on the water I am always as prepared as I can be. Hopefully there is a miracle and they're found alive.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Well at least we know if they have the Yeti there is still ice in it 

Seriously though, let's say they are still floating with the cooler and they have water. How long could these boys survive like this?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Great feats of survival at sea have occurred such as the 47 days adrift WWII bomber pilot Louie Zamperini and 2 other crew members endured. Though one crew member did die after the 33rd day adrift in the Pacific.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Starlifter said:


> Great feats of survival at sea have occurred such as the 47 days adrift WWII bomber pilot Louie Zamperini and 2 other crew members endured. Though one crew member did die after the 33rd day adrift in the Pacific.


But those guys were in a raft. These boys are in the water.
I sure hope they find them.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

wmflyfisher said:


> Well at least we know if they have the Yeti there is still ice in it
> 
> Seriously though, let's say they are still floating with the cooler and they have water. How long could these boys survive like this?


That could be one downside to owning a Yeti, If it washed up on the beach whoever found it would very likely not report it, thus making it harder for the SAR teams to narrow down your drift.

I hope they turn up soon. I cringe to think about some of the dumb stuff me and my brothers did when we were that age. One things for sure, if they survive this they will truly be "_experienced_" boaters.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

wmflyfisher said:


> Well at least we know if they have the Yeti there is still ice in it
> 
> Seriously though, let's say they are still floating with the cooler and they have water. How long could these boys survive like this?


My wife saw in a news story somewhere today that the Coast Guard stated that given the water conditions, someone could survive for 5 days. I assume that statistic is given that they had water. Tomorrow is day 5...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just seen where the Coast Guard has called off the search.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

prayers sent for the boys and their families, and sincere thanks to our brave Coasties, Navy, FWC and others that participated in the search these last 5 days.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Once the boat was found, would they not of been able to really reel in the search effort to the area around it? Even if the boys swam for it, they'd most likely be within a couple miles of that boat. Seems like they could of put some type of GPS locating device on the boat and let it drift so they knew approximately where to search most days? 

Only potential change to that would be if the boys fell out of the boat while it was running, but considering the cowling was off that and both boys are missing that has to be a very slim chance. Very sad.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> Once the boat was found, would they not of been able to really reel in the search effort to the area around it? Even if the boys swam for it, they'd most likely be within a couple miles of that boat. Seems like they could of put some type of GPS locating device on the boat and let it drift so they knew approximately where to search most days?
> 
> Only potential change to that would be if the boys fell out of the boat while it was running, but considering the cowling was off that and both boys are missing that has to be a very slim chance. Very sad.


A boat and a human body are going to drift at very different speeds and directions. The current vs drag is going to be different as well as wind resistance. The wind is going to blow a boat much more efficiently than a human head above water. There are alot of complicated interactions at work here. Then factor in if the kids were "swimming for it" whether intentionally or because they were forceably separated from the boat.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> A boat and a human body are going to drift at very different speeds and directions. The current vs drag is going to be different as well as wind resistance. The wind is going to blow a boat much more efficiently than a human head above water. There are alot of complicated interactions at work here. Then factor in if the kids were "swimming for it" whether intentionally or because they were forceably separated from the boat.


I understand that, but how much over the course of a couple days? If a boat is upright I'd no doubt agree, but that boat did not have much of a profile above water. My point was simply that the search started out having no clue where the boat was between jacksonville and Miami. Once the boat was found that first day or two, had to of really helped a lot as there couldn't have been more than a 10-20 mile difference. I know that is still a lot of ocean to check, but a lot better than 40,000 miles.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The CG normally drops Datum marker buoys that track the drift...... I'm guessing in this day and age, its live data.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sealark said:


> Just seen where the Coast Guard has called off the search.


Rumor, they are still looking:

Update, 1:05 p.m.: The search for missing teens Austin and Perry is active, a Coast Guard spokesman told reporters outside Perry’s family house early this afternoon.

“There’s been a lot of rumors that the search has been suspended, I just want to refute that,” Coast Guard spokesman Mark Fedor said.


Update, 12:20 p.m.: The Coast Guard and other agencies are meeting with the families of Austin and Perry to give them an update on the search. Austin’s family was seen walking over to Perry’s house. The families get regular briefings from the officials.

Earlier today Austin’s mom, Carly Black, said to the media, “We have nothing at this time. Please be respectful. That’s what I’m asking

Update, 11:45 a.m.: The Coast Guard has reported that previous reports that the search had been suspended were incorrect.

Update, 11:39 a.m.: The Coast Guard has suspended the search for the two missing teens, according to The Associated Press.

Update, 11:15 a.m.: As many as 1,500 people this morning were streaming a live audio feed of the Jacksonville Beach Marine radio scanner, listening for any sign of the two 14-year-old boys.

The scanner, which is available on the website, Broardcastify, streams audio from four different marine channels in the Jacksonville area.

As the Coast Guard searched the area near Tybee Island, Ga. last night, the website showed nearly 12,000 people were listen to the live scanner.

A post on the Find Austin & Perry Facebook page directing followers to the site has received hundreds of comments.

Update, 9:30 a.m.: The Coast Guard again searched the area near Tybee Island, Ga. and again weren’t able to find anything.

Officials have called off that portion of the search effort, Coast Guard Petty Officer Stephen Lehmann said.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

just got a notification here at work that both boys were found alive by CG, no way to validate it yet......


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

brnbser said:


> just got a notification here at work that both boys were found alive by CG, no way to validate it yet......


Sure hope that's the case


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

just validated on Facebook....via NBC News


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/7706851/ns/us_news/t/two-teens-rescued-after-days-adrift/ Unfortunately the wrong kids.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Jun 17, 2015)

This is an old story and is not the same kids from Jupiter. Check the names, point of departure and the date of the article.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Well damn figured that may have been the case many people have mistaken that article for these boys


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Different Boys?????
South Carolina boys one 15
one 18


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, that story is from 2005 but the notification I received was via an official govt comm, just have no way of verifying the message yet.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Update, 2 p.m*.: Friends of Austin and Perry have confidence in the boys that they will make their way home and say they know from personal experience how skilled the two are at boating.

“They’re strong kids and they’re very good at boating,” Matthew Lavallee, 15, told reporters outside Perry’s home.

Peyton Schoor, also 15, and Matthew said they have been on a boat with the boys during rough water. They said Austin and Perry know the water “better than anyone.”

Matthew said he hasn’t been able to sleep since the boys went missing and said there’s a lesson to be learned from this.

“We all have restrictions. We can’t break them,” he said, adding he isn’t allowed to leave the Jupiter Inlet. “We won’t break them now.


----------

